# Adding infused aniseeds to lye water?



## Bajramovic (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello,

Got a question. Does anyone use infused anissed in soaps instead of E.O?
First i tried an ounce ground anis added at trace for a crubby feel and scent if possible and it didnt work so well.The batch was 780gr of oils(1.72lbs )

So a week ago,tried discounting 2oz of water at the start and added
 those 2oz of boiling water to about 1.5oz of finely ground seeds and it seems to work. The scent is there but still not strong enough.
I've been searching on the net and found that anis works best with alcohol if you want strong scent.

Will...lets say 1oz of alcohol ruin the soap? 
Or do i boil the water with the seeds,let it cool down and then use it with lye?


----------



## Bajramovic (Oct 27, 2009)

Just an update.

Mixed 2.5oz ground anis and fennel seeds (they smell the same to me) with 8oz hot sunflower oil and used that the next day, 3oz infused oil in the batch and  about 2oz of the seeds i scraped from the bottom of the jar (cant realy say exactly because its more like a mixture of oil and seeds) and it smells great. Not overwhelming but its there...


----------



## chandler Trev (Jan 21, 2010)

so, after curing and storage, how did the scent hold up?  How was the soap to use?  Interesting experiment.


----------

